# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Arranca un proyecto piloto de alerta sobre riadas

## ben-amar

http://www.diariocordoba.com/noticia...sp?pkid=625543
PUENTE GENIL PUESTO EN MARCHA A TRAVES DEL SERVICIO DE PROTECCION CIVIL.
Arranca un proyecto piloto de alerta sobre riadas
La próxima semana se instalarán los sensores en el Genil.La iniciativa se presentó ayer a representantes de 12 ayuntamientos.

22/03/2011 G.C. 

El Ayuntamiento de Puente Genil, a través del servicio de Protección Civil, va a implantar un proyecto piloto de sensorización y monitorización de las fluctuaciones del río Genil para prevenir y alertar ante posibles inundaciones. Se trata de "una experiencia tecnológica que estamos desarrollando a raíz de la problemática de inundaciones que venimos conociendo los últimos años", señaló Rafael Galve, coordinador de Protección Civil. Esta nueva iniciativa fue presentada ayer a representantes de 12 ayuntamientos de municipios que también padecen los efectos de las fuertes lluvias, como por ejemplo Ecija, Palma del Río o Lora del Río. El proyecto, diseñado por Protección Civil y cuatro empresas más especializadas en prevención de inundaciones y de incendios, ya se está ejecutando y la semana que viene "se empiezan a montar los sensores en el río".

Los sensores instalados en el puente, que constantemente están midiendo los niveles del agua, envían la información a la sede de Protección Civil, bien por vía internet o GSM, telefonía, y "en el momento en que supera un umbral salta la alarma", destacó Galve.

Al mismo tiempo, otra de las medidas complementarias que se quieren poner en marcha con este nuevo proyecto es "crear un canal en la televisión digital, un canal público, que se llame SOS y esté accesible a cualquiera de los vecinos que dispone de televisión, en el cual aparezcan permanentemente los datos sobre las posibles incidencias en el terreno de la meteorología que puedan suceder", según explicó el alcalde pontano, Manuel Baena. 



Realmente, va a hacer falta ahora que Cordobilla esta inutilizado.

----------

